# Tippett's The Knot Garden



## Jobe (May 28, 2011)

Hi everyone. I'm being a bit selfish here in asking for all-your-help-when-I-hardly-even-know-you-and-it's-hardly-like-I've-done-anything-for-the-community, if you don't mind.

I can't find very much about Michael Tippett's The Knot Garden. Listening to the Opera, I found the storyline a little dull (partly because nobody dies) and I would like to be persuaded otherwise. Tippett spent quite a while on this, or maybe I'm just comparing my short attention span to 4 years work.

I'd like to ideally find the Libretto online. I thought that I'd just ask if the Talk Classical community can share an opinion and a bit of knowledge before I visit amazon. What did you think of it when, and if you listened to it? I'm listening to the first bit of Act 2 over and over because I think the orchestration is great, and those sings have a lot of talent to put up with that French Horn bobbing around like Schoenberg's breakfast in the background.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Hi Jobe - I rate it as I rate the other one of MT's I've heard, The Ice Break. It involves a bunch of disparate characters gathered at a house embarking on a voyage of self-discovery as they interact with each other, this time with one of the guests (a psychoanalyst) pulling the strings like a puppetmaster seemingly as much for his own gratification as anything else by means of role-play. The characters on the whole aren't particularly likeable as they're a bit on the precious side but I think Tippett scores points for skilfully demonstrating that the foibles of human nature can still be the same even in an almost abstract, dream-like setting. I particularly like Tippett's use of modern musical forms like blues and jazz in this work - I've always thought he used such styles well.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Pass. I don't know it, I only sort of know _King Priam_ from listening to parts of it. The DVD of King Priam belongs to my wish list for some point in the near future, but about The Knot Garden, no clue. I'll be reading other replies to your quest with interest.

By the way, don't worry about not having contributed too much before asking a question. We're friendly folks here, non-snobbish, and even a first post containing a question is welcome.


----------



## Jobe (May 28, 2011)

You're friendly and non-snobbish? Well I suppose I better leave... :3. But yes, King Priam is something I should have listened to at some point but haven't. I saw the word Priam and assumed Troy as the setting, but then I saw the film Troy... And believe it or not, I thought Brad Pitt did a swell job. The Ice Break also definitely sounds like a classic Tippett opera, from what I've seen in The Knot Garden anyway.

I don't suppose you know of any good websites for wishlists other than Amazon? (I'm not quite of age to create an account you see). Part of me assumes by wishlist you meant the same as the one I have now - a proverbial one. However, I now have a plan of promulgating a list of all the things I would ever intend to buy - perhaps even have anonymous "ticks" next to the item at hand, so people don't get me the same gift twice. In theory this sounds like the new greatest aspect of my life.

The comedian David Mitchell sums up my sentiments.






Thanks for responding so far though! I can't say I like Tippett's music from what I have heard other than a few moments where the orchestration is almighty, but dream-like and abstract are good words used in association with him. Maybe I just hate those screechy high strings that Tippett and Britten feel the necessity to be utilized every now and then for some reason; keep in mind this is coming from a (bad) violinist.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Yes I meant a metaphorical wish list although Amazon does have it as a real feature.


----------



## Jobe (May 28, 2011)

I feel the obligation to now show you this 

http://www.wishlistr.com/jobe/

That's my wishlist now. Not that any of you should concern yourself with it, but, at least my friends can see it and I can actually remember the things I want (because half the battle is remembering that feeling of wanting something). Well, I've joined the world in the culture of wanting things now.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Nice, good luck, I hope your friends get some of these items for you on your birthday.


----------

